# Handing Out Free Manda Hugs



## manda (Jan 13, 2005)

DOnt ask me why but I just am to whoever wants them....

I love my lil TPFers so Im sending out huuuuuuuuuuuuuuge manda hugs to you all.
Id line you all up one by one but that could take some time. Unless of course I dont get any takers and then it would just be me and Lumi.

I know she will want my hugs. 

So who wants one?


----------



## Chase (Jan 13, 2005)

Does it include a plane ticket to Aus?? :twisted:


----------



## Darfion (Jan 13, 2005)

go on then.  Give it to me


----------



## triggerhappy (Jan 13, 2005)

I've had a really bad day so a hug would be great


----------



## Canon Fan (Jan 13, 2005)

Yes do you deliver? I'll take two please


----------



## manda (Jan 13, 2005)

chaseypants, i dont give out hugs with conditions placed on them.

i hope your arms are outstretched for a big squeeze, darf!!!!!!!!

*HUGEMANDAHUG*


----------



## Chase (Jan 13, 2005)

And here I thought I had a chance at a free plane ticket


----------



## Darfion (Jan 13, 2005)

Do you allow leg humps?  Just wondering.  
[chuckles]


----------



## manda (Jan 13, 2005)

ooh didnt see you there CF

*hugsforcanonjustbecausehesacanonboylikemeceptimagirl*

so now u didnt even want the hug, chasey????? NICE!

darfy darf, you need to go to trish to get some of those .


----------



## anton980 (Jan 13, 2005)

I know we dont really know each other and all, but I sure could use a hug!


----------



## Canon Fan (Jan 13, 2005)

manda said:
			
		

> *hugsforcanonjustbecausehesacanonboylikemeceptimagirl*



OMG :shock: That was almost "dirty" fun right there


----------



## manda (Jan 13, 2005)

anton980 said:
			
		

> I know we dont really know each other and all, but I sure could use a hug!



your av already has its arms ready, there can be hugs among new friends. mandahugs are no strangers to strangers! 

CF...i said hug, not hump


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 13, 2005)

anton980 said:
			
		

> I know we dont really know each other and all, but I sure could use a hug!



yep, guess i'm in this category as well, and if you wouldn't mind I'd like one too! thanks. 

geez, i'll bet this is gonna be the fastest moving thread of all time!  watch the responses double in number by the second :shock:


----------



## aggiezach (Jan 13, 2005)

One please!

Zach


----------



## manda (Jan 13, 2005)

*grabszachyandjontogetherforabigfatboygirlboysqueeze*


----------



## santino (Jan 13, 2005)

hug me once I hug you twice


----------



## Canon Fan (Jan 13, 2005)

manda said:
			
		

> anton980 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## manda (Jan 13, 2005)

*hugemandahug for santino whos heart is in poland*

why santino, oh why is your heart in poland? did u leave your love there? this may require more hugs if its a sad story.


----------



## santino (Jan 13, 2005)

some kind of sad.


----------



## oriecat (Jan 13, 2005)

manda, you are too cute.  :hugs:  Ha! Gotcha first!


----------



## manda (Jan 13, 2005)

miiiiiiiiiiiindddddddddddddddddddddyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!

*tackles mindy to the ground with a big cowgirl style hug filled with yub yub kisses*

santino...im sorry *sniff*
more hugs?


----------



## ferny (Jan 13, 2005)

I'll have a free manda mug. But first, do they break easily or do they have a tendency to bounce when dropped?


----------



## aggiezach (Jan 13, 2005)

manda said:
			
		

> miiiiiiiiiiiindddddddddddddddddddddyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *tackles mindy to the ground with a big cowgirl style hug filled with yub yub kisses*
> 
> ...



That just made my day!

Zach


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 13, 2005)

:hug:  :thumbsup:


----------



## manda (Jan 13, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> I'll have a free manda mug. But first, do they break easily or do they have a tendency to bounce when dropped?



Why are they trying to free me? frm what? and why is it plastered on a mug?

talk about confusing the whole damn thread, ferny, good one!

seems you enjoyed it more than orie did, xach

*bighugforabigmike* :sillysmi:


----------



## mygrain (Jan 13, 2005)

I NEED A HUG!!!!!!!!!


----------



## manda (Jan 13, 2005)

*givesmygrainabigsqueezethenpopshimavalium*

speaking of valiums, the hugs need to cease for a few hours while i try and sleep.

the hugfest shall continue tomorrow

goodnight all

*i expect to see my boy front and centre for a hug when i return here*


----------



## mygrain (Jan 13, 2005)

:hug:


----------



## terri (Jan 13, 2005)

Ohhhh.......!   

And now she's already off to bed.      

I won't be able to collect my Manda-hug till later, and I could so use one, too!     

::waits patiently for Mandasleepytime to be over::


----------



## mygrain (Jan 13, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Ohhhh.......!
> 
> And now she's already off to bed.
> 
> ...



 :hug:  Hey terri I'll share mine until she wakes, but yer gonna have to pay it back when you get yers.


----------



## Canon Fan (Jan 13, 2005)

Good thing I'm going to bed soon also. It's gonna start getting cold in here with the huggin all stopped :cry:


----------



## terri (Jan 13, 2005)

mygrain said:
			
		

> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



awwww.....that's so nice!!!    :love:   Thanks Mygrain!


----------



## vonnagy (Jan 13, 2005)

manda's always forgetting her boy in kiwiland  first no mandasmooches and now no mandahugs :cry:


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 13, 2005)

I was gone all morning and I missed this thread :cry:    :sad anim:


----------



## Vancouver (Jan 13, 2005)

here now!!!

you were giving out hugs far too late last night though.

 :cry: 

so i need a hug whenever you get up gorgeous.


----------



## anton980 (Jan 13, 2005)

Perhaps someone is willing to take over Manda's responsibilities in her absence?  I'd volunteer, but I'm afraid many people will find it more of a downgrade than a substitution


----------



## ferny (Jan 13, 2005)

manda said:
			
		

> ferny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Something about bin liners and liquorice. I didn't catch all of it. I heard it off of a couple of old ladies in the street as I walked past. 

What have you been up to?


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jan 13, 2005)

*hugscottgivesmandaahug*


----------



## manda (Jan 13, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Ohhhh.......!
> 
> And now she's already off to bed.
> 
> ...



mandasleepy time is over!

Come 'ere ya gorgeous leggy blonde you! 

*terrigirlgetsasupersmoochiehug*


----------



## manda (Jan 13, 2005)

vonnagy said:
			
		

> manda's always forgetting her boy in kiwiland  first no mandasmooches and now no mandahugs :cry:



i could never forget you vonnmeister! youre my sig!

*giveshersouthernmodtwinakiwistylenoserubandtightsheeplikesqueeze*


----------



## manda (Jan 13, 2005)

Vancouver said:
			
		

> here now!!!
> 
> you were giving out hugs far too late last night though.
> 
> ...



i know babe. i tried, it didnt work. it was so hot here last night, so that made it even harder. you'll get your hug in private. :heart: :heart:


----------



## manda (Jan 13, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> manda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh damn, they made mugs too? i told those old biddies to keep my life as a streetwalker quiet! :x


----------



## manda (Jan 13, 2005)

was that a hug for me scotty?
if so, thanks matey!


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jan 13, 2005)

manda said:
			
		

> was that a hug for me scotty?
> if so, thanks matey!




yup, I figured that you were giving so many out that shouldn't you recieve one once and awhile?


----------



## Xmetal (Jan 13, 2005)

Manda you can hug me on here if you like but i'd rather just drive to Sydney to collect.


----------



## Walt (Jan 13, 2005)

I'll take one! Can't turn down an offer like that!


----------



## Vancouver (Jan 13, 2005)

Xmetal said:
			
		

> Manda you can hug me on here if you like but i'd rather just drive to Sydney to collect.



no you won't.


----------



## Vancouver (Jan 13, 2005)

manda said:
			
		

> Vancouver said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   

soon soon soon.....


----------



## photobug (Jan 13, 2005)

World News headline:
Having wasted Vancouver, the manda huggernaught decimates the TPF board members....


Hey! I want in on that! :lol

the interview questions you never sent woudl be cool too!


----------



## Walt (Jan 13, 2005)

Vancouver, you could call me when she comes to visit you and then I could get mine personaly!!!


----------



## Vancouver (Jan 13, 2005)

Walt said:
			
		

> Vancouver, you could call me when she comes to visit you and then I could get mine personaly!!!



i could. i likely won't though. 

she won't be here long. and between me and my family, we'll be busy enough.


----------



## manda (Jan 13, 2005)

xmetal, you may have to get your hug frm here hahaha

walt, im sure he will be really open to that lol

*pulls in walt and xmetal for a tight one*

*givesthebigbuganoldschooltpfbuggysqueeze*

damn Jimbo, ill have to resend! i got lost up in my vancouvervisit. sorry matey!


----------



## manda (Jan 13, 2005)

Vancouver said:
			
		

> Walt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sweetheart, please put your numbchucks away. youre frightening the locals.


----------



## oriecat (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm coming up for my hug and there's nothing you can do about it, 'couv! :x


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 13, 2005)

Can I get a hug too Manda?  I'm a good hugger


----------



## manda (Jan 13, 2005)

i doubt he has a problem with you hugging me Mindykins hehe

*littlemanlittlehugfromnotsolittlemanda*


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 13, 2005)

manda said:
			
		

> i doubt he has a problem with you hugging me Mindykins hehe
> 
> *littlemanlittlehugfromnotsolittlemanda*


Thanks! :hug: Feelin sooo much better, haha


----------



## photobug (Jan 13, 2005)

Well, I'd _hope_ you were lost...


----------



## terri (Jan 13, 2005)

manda said:
			
		

> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was perfect!    :goodvibe:


----------



## Walt (Jan 13, 2005)

Vancouver said:
			
		

> Walt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't blame a guy for asking!  8)


----------



## Vancouver (Jan 14, 2005)

Walt said:
			
		

> Vancouver said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



true enough.

and no mindy, you get one.


----------



## oriecat (Jan 14, 2005)

:mrgreen:


----------



## Scurra (Jan 14, 2005)

queue's up for a manda hug in the hope he's not too late..


----------



## Artemis (Jan 14, 2005)

Can I get one even though im small and young?


----------



## Canon Fan (Jan 14, 2005)

Damn! I tried to get in here earlier for ::asecondhelpingoftheawesomemandalubbins:: but TPF crashed on me @ 9:17am CDT  :cry: 

Now it looks like she is already gone  :cry: 

I'll have to try again later when the sun returns from here to there I guess  

::anheresabighugesleepywishinyouwerestilluppaybackhugzfromyesterday:: Manda!

It just doesn't seem to work as well for me trying your way of typing it all though :scratch: I'll leave the cuteness to you from now on!


----------



## manda (Jan 14, 2005)

hahaha

arty, you didnt have one already?

*pulls in scurra for a bearhug*

*givesartyatightsqueezeandmessesuphishair*

now now CF, youre cutting in front of those whove not had first helpings, i will have to check the rule book on this!


----------



## airgunr (Jan 14, 2005)

My wife says it's OK so I'll take one and give a big one back!


----------



## manda (Jan 15, 2005)

Pulls air in for a big tpf family hug!


----------



## Artemis (Jan 15, 2005)

Can I have thirds?


----------



## ferny (Jan 15, 2005)

Where's my mug?! 

The service here is terrible.


----------



## mentos_007 (Jan 15, 2005)

ok ok and will  I get a hug from any male tpf user???


----------



## Artemis (Jan 15, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> ok ok and will  I get a hug from any male tpf user???



Yeh sure, I mean...If I HAVE to give yah a hug... 

(Hah! beat you MD!)


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jan 15, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> mentos_007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



heh, now don't go pissing off a mod arty, he'll muck up your tag line

... and who says she's limited to one....

*bighugsformentoscuzshescuteanditwillannoymd*


----------



## Vancouver (Jan 15, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Where's my mug?!
> 
> The service here is terrible.



 :evil: 

hey, the girl needs to sleep!!!

you don't deserve a hug!


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 15, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> ok ok and will  I get a hug from any male tpf user???




how about a hug and a leg hump? :twisted:


----------



## ferny (Jan 15, 2005)

Vancouver said:
			
		

> ferny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll blame you for tiring her out then.  :evil: 

:mrgreen:


Hang on, hugs? I thought this was free mugs? :scratch:


----------



## Vancouver (Jan 15, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Vancouver said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a mug you may have. i'm sure manda can make you one.


----------



## manda (Jan 15, 2005)

Vancouver said:
			
		

> ferny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he does tire me out  

maybe i can shoot your mug, ferny! 

you all ruined the flow and now i dont know who wanted hugs.


----------



## oriecat (Jan 15, 2005)

Everybody!


----------



## manda (Jan 15, 2005)

*manda draws every tpf member into a giant circle, tells everyone to grab the bum of the person next to them with one hand and place the other arm around the next person for one massive TPF family sqquuuuuuuuuuuuuueeeeeze!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Corry (Jan 15, 2005)

Ow!  Hey!  Who did that!  That was a little TOO fresh of a bum squeeze!


----------



## Vancouver (Jan 15, 2005)

"that wasn't my bum"


----------



## luckydog (Jan 16, 2005)

I'm late to this one but i'll grab one off you. 
btw i'm sure i saw Vancouver grab his own bum in the group squeeze


----------



## Vancouver (Jan 16, 2005)

luckydog said:
			
		

> I'm late to this one but i'll grab one off you.
> btw i'm sure i saw Vancouver grab his own bum in the group squeeze


----------



## manda (Jan 16, 2005)

hey lucky!!!

*givesjetboyabigone*

no it was me grabbing vancouver's arse. its very cute, how could i not?


----------



## Vancouver (Jan 16, 2005)

manda said:
			
		

> hey lucky!!!
> 
> *givesjetboyabigone*
> 
> no it was me grabbing vancouver's arse. its very cute, how could i not?



HOTT!


----------



## manda (Jan 16, 2005)

now im all swoony


----------



## oriecat (Jan 16, 2005)

Get a room!!


----------



## Artemis (Jan 16, 2005)

manda said:
			
		

> *manda draws every tpf member into a giant circle, tells everyone to grab the bum of the person next to them with one hand and place the other arm around the next person for one massive TPF family sqquuuuuuuuuuuuuueeeeeze!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



I wonder whatll happen to me!??!


----------

